# Skirting board - paint colour



## richtea (Oct 12, 2012)

I’ve just finished painting my living & dining room walls, in a very, very pale silvery grey colour – looks almost white in some lights. Although I’ve decided to use a satinwood for the skirting boards (quite deep skirting) , my question is – would the skirting colour look better a darker shade, a brilliant white or the same colours a walls, but satin finish ? What do u think would look best ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
Do you mean baseboards?
Skirts in the US are the boards on the sides of a set of steps.


----------



## richtea (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, basedboards, that join the floor to the wall, and go around the bottom edge of the wall


----------



## richtea (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, baseboards, that join the floor to the wall, and go around the bottom edge of the wall.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

White semi gloss:yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't go white, white though as it may look to stark against your subtle wall color or make things looks somewhat dirty. Pick an off white. There are over 100 in the Benjamin Moore color fan.


----------

